
Auto1 – A young Berlin startup valued at $2.8B - narmak
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/22/auto1-group-a-young-used-car-marketplace-serving-europe-is-now-worth-2-8-billion/
======
alfanick
Welcome to .com bubble v2.0

The only things I ever used (and heard of) for used cars that look legit are
mobile.de and autoscout24.de. Auto1? This sounds very new - they're not known
in Germany or Poland (disclaimer: I'm Polish working in Germany).

Edit: looking a bit more into their website - they do B2B auto1.com and B2C
autohero.com. Why everyone insist on calling a simple company a "start-up"?
It's just normal company, nothing interesting there ;)

~~~
Rockslide
They also run wirkaufendeinauto.de, which practically everybody in Germany
knows due to their omnipresent marketing.

~~~
alfanick
Acknowledged, but I must be reluctant to their marketing - seriously never
heard of it.

~~~
realPubkey
You should watch more stupid-tv. WirKaufenDeinAuto is basically a stupids-scam
which buys your car for much less than it's worth. That's why they only
advertise on poor-mans-channels where are enough people that need money fast
enough so they will throw away money.

The german word for that is 'Bauernfängerei'

~~~
SyneRyder
Can you explain Bauernfängerei a bit more? The direct english translation
seems to be "Egg Catching Farmer", and I don't understand why that represents
con artist / confidence trick.

~~~
Crazywater
The problem with German is here that it concatenates words without any
indication what the break is :)

Your translation is for BauernFängerEi ("farmer catching egg", which doesn't
make too much sense), while this is BauernFängerei ("farmer
catching/trapping"). "...erei" is similar to "...ery" in English.

I guess the saying comes from the prejudice that farmers are not the smartest
people, and therefore people trying to catch/trap/trick/prey on stupid people
are called "farmer/peasant catchers".

~~~
SyneRyder
Ahh! I thought the farmer was the one doing the catching, not the one being
caught. (I'd started dreaming up an idiom about "as easy as catching eggs from
a trapped hen".) Thank you!

------
tomp
The ads on this page redirect my browser and attempt to open the App Store on
iOS. Flagged.

